# Gildan 42000



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

I see Gildan has a 42000 that is 100 polyester and half the price of Vapor. Anyone ever sublimate these?


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

All the time
No problems
Jerzees sport poly are even better


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Excellent, thanks


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

On a related note, am I the only one that finds the Gildan 42000's just too thin and cheaply made? Do your customers ever complain about the 42000's? Or am I being way more critical than my customers might be?


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We usually use the Jerzees 21M 
Most all the customers love them
They hold up really well, I have put them through a full years worth if washes and drying.
We also use the 42000's and ghve had no complaints.
They are a little thin but customers seem to prefer that and they like the T shirt feel they have.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

When I found the 4200's and the 21M's I stopped using the Vapor and the Subliview brands. All of the 100% Poly shirts are thin. I think they are all 4.8 or 5.3oz. I refuse to pay the jacked up rates Vapor. You should check out the CO2 and AIO. They fit nicely and even tho they are the same price as the 21m's... We call them a premium shirt and get an extra $3 per shirt. Customers love them.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Where are you finding AIO and CO2 shirts? A simple search is giving all the wrong results.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the best to shirts for dye sub are Duotec and monag. Interested in seeing 21m, co2, aio WHERE?


----------

